# Wonderful Free Pattern Website



## Nana Cheryl (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I came across this website and did some searching. I think all the patterns are free but I'm not 100% positive. Everyone I looked at was. Also has translations for different languages.
It looks fantastic!!

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php

Cheryl


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are free..


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

They are free but are not always the best patterns for non experienced knitters. Always read through the patterns before buying any yarn make sure you are happy with the instructions they are sometimes a bit vague.

They do lovely patterns and I have down loaded quite a few but their instructions leave a lot to be desired. I think it's the translations.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Great source for free patterns, thank you.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Great site! Thanks for link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

this is a good link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

All the patterns are free--you will love getting lost in there!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wonderful site - thanks for sharing


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> They are free but are not always the best patterns for non experienced knitters. Always read through the patterns before buying any yarn make sure you are happy with the instructions they are sometimes a bit vague.
> 
> They do lovely patterns and I have down loaded quite a few but their instructions leave a lot to be desired. I think it's the translations.


I agree.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a great site with some of the prettiest patterns I've seen anywhere. BUT, the directions are a bit confusing. Once you get the directions figured out, you can make beautiful items. Just wish my talents were great enough to knit some of these patterns.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with the comments above. I really love the designs but I usually can not figure out the pattern. Really too bad.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

there are some fab patterns thank you for posting


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Great patterns, thanks!


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, I posted a link to this site a few weeks ago, they are grest & different from the norm. I find that their yarn is cheap, at least in UK, & is best for their designs.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

tintin63 said:


> They are free but are not always the best patterns for non experienced knitters. Always read through the patterns before buying any yarn make sure you are happy with the instructions they are sometimes a bit vague.
> 
> They do lovely patterns and I have down loaded quite a few but their instructions leave a lot to be desired. I think it's the translations.


Agree completely


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

What a cute child! Is it you? LOL JK ( doesn't look old enough to type)


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

They are fantastic patterns, but they can be a bit tricky! You need to read them several times before you begin and then some! Jean


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I like their patterns.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## beeskip (Apr 1, 2013)

I also agree completely with the comments about understanding some of these patterns. One which I tried, I ended up drawing a sketch and finally realised what was intended. Also it's not just translation, the whole style of writing seems to me to be done in a different order, and you have to keep referring to other sections.


----------

